# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Panasonic TV TX-42AS500E

## masteripper

Η τηλεόραση έπεσε απο το έπιπλο της με αποτέλεσμα να σπάσει η οθόνη της...
Τώρα είτε θα θα δοθεί για ανταλλακτικά είτε (ελπίζω) να βρεθεί κάποιος να την επισκευάσει σε λογική τιμή...
Η τηλέοραση είναι λειτουργική καθώς σε 1 μικρό τμήμα που έχει μείνει αθικτο παίζει κανονικά....
Περιοχή Κιλκίς - Θεσσαλονίκη..
Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο και το τηλεκοντρολ.......

----------


## p270

ανταλλακτικα μόνο λογική τιμή για panel δεν παίζει

----------

